# My Syngonathus farm tank



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

This tank is in the garage. Good place to keep a farm going in the winter in H-town.

Tank - ADA Mini-L
Substrate - Seachem Flourite Black
Light - Aquatic Life T5 HO 2 x 24 watt (Giesemann midday + aquaflora) x 8hrs a day
Filter - Ehiem 2232
CO2 injection via reactor on the outflow side of canister 2 bps timed with lights. Note the drop checker on the right rear - light greenish-yellow color ~30 ppm
Ferts - Tropica TPN+ 3 mL after each 50% water change weekly, then 1 mL a day thereafter. Seachem Iron 0.5 mL 3x/wk, Seachem Flourish comprehensive 0.5 ml 2x/wk
Water parameters RO/DI reconstituted to 3 dGH Seachem Equilibrium; 0 dkH
Fauna - O'cats, cherry shrimp
Flora - I _think_ there are 2 or more different Syngonathus species in there, Tonina fluviatis, Elatine americana, Bacopa japan, Bylxa japonica, Rotala macandra green, Rotala pearl, Liminophilia "mini", Linderma "variegated", Polygonum species and some kind of low grow reddish rotala from Luis.

Left side 











Frontal 









Right side









Closer detail of left side









Closer details of right side


















Forgot what the heck this plant is  any ideas? Don't think its a Syngonathus









Rotala macandra "green". Love the color from the T5 lighting!









Money shot of the crowns. To quote Coralite "Nom, nom, nom.."


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Bunbuku,

Wow! Very, very nice! Everything looks nice and healthy as well, you are doing an excellent job with a difficult species.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Pristine. Beautiful plants.


----------



## Skyfish (Jun 8, 2004)

What a beautiful tank, great job. You just keep this up bro.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Nice healthy plants. We pretty much have the same exact plants! The Rotala macranda 'green' is indeed a very nice stem plant.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

How can you leave this little beauty in the garage?! It must come inside right away! Then you can sit on the couch and enjoy the fruits of your labors.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Fil, the low grow reddish rotala from Luis is Hygrophila sp 'Araguaia'.


----------



## tao (Jun 15, 2005)

Erio. setaceum?


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

dude you gotta grow out tank and your using an ADA you gotta be crazy my grow out tank is a cheapo 10 gal 

you gotta move that thing inside pronto and build yoru own ADA knockoff stand 

nice plants
Elliot


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Man I have to stop by soon! I have a couple new plants for you to play with.
Luis


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice Job, even the green ehiem tubes look good, LOL. I know it's a grow out tank, but if you put a few rocks in the midground and did a tight foreground it would be a pretty good scape.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks all for your kind comments!

Yes! I believe you are right tao, It's Erio setaceum http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ails.php?id=84&category=genus&spec=Eriocaulon

Bhushan thanks for the reminder. Hygrophilia! somehow I got it confused with Rotala araguaia. Duh!

Working with this tank was interesting. It did not start off beautiful, believe me, which is why its in the garage. Besides how can I get away with having 4 tanks* in* the house? This tank was started in September with Eco complete. That was a _disaster_ because of the GH/KH spike made the nice star plants I bought to melt down to the nubbins. I changed the substrate to Flourite and managed to rescue some of my plants. Just when it looked like things were settling down...Bam! a month of struggling with hair algae, lost a couple of large Erios/4 trithura. Finally, in desperation, I tried the peroxide (~4 ml/gallon) treatment over 3 consecutive days. Thankfully it worked! That was around November and its been going strong since.

In fact, it grew so dense that I had to rescape the jungle 6 weeks ago. I pulled out all the plants. Trimmed off the ugly bits. Rinsed out the old substrate in the tank until the water ran clear (I don't think it could have treated Aquasoil so roughly without it disintegrating), evened it it out and sloped the substrate back to front, replanted the stems. Viola! BTW, the little star plants you see in the front are plantlets that I trimmed from the large Syngoanthus stems hoping to get these little beauties to propagate some more. Realistically, the tank/plants will have to be moved indoors when temps start to rise, probably in mid June.

houseofcards - LOL! Yes, I did think about putting some rocks in the foreground when I rescaped. I have a couple Okho stones that would look good I think. But I had so much stuff to replant I could could not spare the real estate. Maybe later, besides unlike plants, the rocks don't go bad.


----------



## David Hui (Dec 10, 2004)

Wow, this tank should not be kept in the garage. Great job!!


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Nice tank.


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

Looks like the plants are looking pretty good there Bunbuku, glad to see my propagules getting proper respect in another tank.


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

Damn!! You've got a very nice plant selction in there!
Looks very healthy =D>


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Thank you! Coming from the two of you guys above ^^ that is a great compliment indeed!:smile:
Now that I can grow them, I have to learn how to aquascape with them!


----------



## tak13 (Mar 3, 2010)

Very Green!


----------



## husonfirst (Sep 27, 2009)

That's a great looking tank.


----------

